# Pike island



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Anyone been catchin sauger recently before the water level rise? Trying to decide if i want to go to new cumberland or pike island sunday.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

freakofnature13 said:


> Anyone been catchin sauger recently before the water level rise? Trying to decide if i want to go to new cumberland or pike island sunday.



Pike is producing some average sauger and walleye, mostly with monnow and jig. Some guys are doing ok with twisters, white, pearl, and chartreuse. The rocks below , about 3-400 yards down are producing some nice eyes. Warm days=crowds....


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Ok thanks hatchet, ill be doing a night bite...hopefully it thins out and the fish are still there, ill be down around dark


----------



## BASSunlimited (May 7, 2008)

Hatchetman, thanks for the report. How's the water clarity at pike? Is there a lot of debris floating there at the pier? Thinking about making a trip there whenever I get freed up


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Made a ride up to the dam yesterday (not in the boat) to discover how high and muddy it is. Not to mention way too cold for me anyway. Normally I launch on the island and it's a quick boat ride to the dam area. I've not fished from the pier for years and years. I can't actually get up to close to the dam because of the bouy blockades allowing No Boats! I can get to the south end of the rock area where I've actually done okay catching saugeye. But the river in its current state is unfishable without having the heart of a lion. I would not wish to deter anyone from an attempt cause you never know! My best outings there (knowing I don't use live or dead bait) has been with jigs bouncing them on the bottom with a yo yo retrieve and x-raps.


----------



## Jarnos123 (Aug 8, 2011)

DenOhio said:


> Made a ride up to the dam yesterday (not in the boat) to discover how high and muddy it is. Not to mention way too cold for me anyway. Normally I launch on the island and it's a quick boat ride to the dam area. I've not fished from the pier for years and years. I can't actually get up to close to the dam because of the bouy blockades allowing No Boats! I can get to the south end of the rock area where I've actually done okay catching saugeye. But the river in its current state is unfishable without having the heart of a lion. I would not wish to deter anyone from an attempt cause you never know! My best outings there (knowing I don't use live or dead bait) has been with jigs bouncing them on the bottom with a yo yo retrieve and x-raps.


Hey Den,
When you say "muddy", just how muddy? is it like chocolate milk or just "dirty"? I was thinking about hitting the pier Friday night but if it's too muddy then i will have to change game plans and hit it during the day. They still bite in the muddy water but not so much after dark. Being high doesn't matter much as long as it's not over the pier and for that matter behind the pier can be pretty darn productive too. anyway, a "just how muddy" report would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Jarnos123 said:


> Hey Den,
> When you say "muddy", just how muddy? is it like chocolate milk or just "dirty"? I was thinking about hitting the pier Friday night but if it's too muddy then i will have to change game plans and hit it during the day. They still bite in the muddy water but not so much after dark. Being high doesn't matter much as long as it's not over the pier and for that matter behind the pier can be pretty darn productive too. anyway, a "just how muddy" report would be greatly appreciated.


Well, it's actually pretty bad for muddy in my estimation, like beyond fishable. I wouldn't waste a trip to fish in it. Especially bad come dark. Your right about the back side in high water. We use to tip a jig with a minnow and do okay on the back side. I've not fished from the pier in quite a few years but I assume they are still in there. If I were you I would not waste the trip but it's fishing so on any given day!


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

DenOhio said:


> Well, it's actually pretty bad for muddy in my estimation, like beyond fishable. I wouldn't waste a trip to fish in it. Especially bad come dark. Your right about the back side in high water. We use to tip a jig with a minnow and do okay on the back side. I've not fished from the pier in quite a few years but I assume they are still in there. If I were you I would not waste the trip but it's fishing so on any given day!


River is at 15+ ft and off colored but a long way from being muddy. It's been hit or miss as far as the bite is concerned, early morning or late evening seem to be the most consistant, jig and twister with minnow or just plain with chartuese doing good....


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

I did forget to say the fishing pier is accessible with a few folks fishing. I didn't see any catching but never walked down to ask anyone.


----------



## Jarnos123 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys, much appreciated!


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Jarnos123 said:


> Thanks for the info guys, much appreciated!


Good luck lets us know how you do.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

any updated reports?


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

vib-E said:


> any updated reports?


I've not been up there in the last few days but I'm sure it's getting much better now.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

DenOhio said:


> I've not been up there in the last few days but I'm sure it's getting much better now.


thanks.fishing getting better.was there around christmas havent been back since.hr and half drive for me..i like to see people catching fish before i go.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

It is about a half hour up there for me too. I don't know if I'll attempt it on foot or not. Maybe if it warms a bit more.


----------



## Jarnos123 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hit it Friday night, was a slow start, but the current changed and the water started to rise around 9 pm and started getting some to hit. grubs or swim baits on a 1/4 or 3/8 jig was the ticket. tried some different cranks but no takers. Ended up with around 35-36 total fish and took home 12 between three of us. one 6# eye and an 8# eye in the mix. the rest were "medium" sauger and walleye. 
seen a few other fishers land a few.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Jarnos123 said:


> Hit it Friday night, was a slow start, but the current changed and the water started to rise around 9 pm and started getting some to hit. grubs or swim baits on a 1/4 or 3/8 jig was the ticket. tried some different cranks but no takers. Ended up with around 35-36 total fish and took home 12 between three of us. one 6# eye and an 8# eye in the mix. the rest were "medium" sauger and walleye.
> seen a few other fishers land a few.


Nice, glad you got some. Sounds like a nice outing aside from it being cold lol. I may make a run up there. Think I'm gonna look at at island boat ramp conditions first and perhaps take the boat up. It's just more convient for me. However, if it's ugly I guess I'll just ride up to the pier. Anyway congrats on the catches and an atta boy for braving the cold!


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Was there this morning from 10 to noon. Low water, nobody caught anything while we were there.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Phish_4_Bass said:


> Was there this morning from 10 to noon. Low water, nobody caught anything while we were there.


Sorry, thanks for the update.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

DenOhio said:


> Sorry, thanks for the update.


 Wheeling Island ramp open and good to launch....


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Hatchetman said:


> Wheeling Island ramp open and good to launch....


Awesome thank you very much


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Hatchetman said:


> Wheeling Island ramp open and good to launch....


Awsome thanks! Now some sunshine lol.


----------

